# Recovery time from surgery



## kk059 (May 27, 2011)

I am wondering how long after my surgery (total thyroidectomy) should I expect to be tied down due to recovery? I know all of us are different--but just looking for an average ball-park estimate by your experiences.
One person told me about a week and she felt good enough to get back to work.
After being through breast cancer with chemo and bilaterial mastectomy, I am expecting this surgery to be a cakewalk! But, I don't want to end up being surprised when the surgery is over either--in case I don't bounce back right away!

Thank you again my thyroid support people!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had only half removed 20 years ago, and I was back to work in about a week. I wish you the best of luck, and return to good health.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I would say two weeks. It's a major surgery and the more time you can have to pamper yourself and heal, the better. You might feel better in a week, but your energy will be low and you will be pushing it to rush back to work. If you can take two weeks, I think it would be better for you. Also, your hormones will be adjusting and so you kinda need a little time to adjust to what is going on with your hormones.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I was driving 5 days post op but doubt I would have been ready to "work" for at least 2 weeks. I was fortunate I was a stay at home mom when I had my surgery.

Fatigue was my biggest issue for several months post op and I came to find out I was anemic, low in Vit D as well as in need of Cytomel because of poor conversion of the Unithroid I was on.


----------



## kk059 (May 27, 2011)

I appreciate all of your honest answers. Have to admit, my heart sank a bit, because I was hoping for shorter recovery time! But, I need to keep this in mind so I don't expect too much too soon. Yes, desertbloom, it is major surgery--good reminder!


----------

